# Tree ID?



## jeff967 (Nov 28, 2008)

not the best photo.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks like a "Double Breasted" Oak of some sort.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

The bra is classic - I'm hoping it's there for scale?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

....


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Put the bra back on you should know better-you could get censored for such stuff!!!!


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Need to see more pics but I would lean towards a hard maple.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

nice little piece of ash.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

If thats Ash its not like any Ash we have in the midwest.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*id*

Looks like cherry or maple i have around here.It's not everyday i see wood that is stacked before it's cut.


----------

